# Surfside sat



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fished sun up till a few hours past sun set had 10 poles rigged up for shark an reds every where from casted out to 1000+ yards water was super flat and clear. Had a variety of baits out and only caught one small black tip all day even had a flat rig out that never got touched. But still a good day out on the surf


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

It was a tough weekend for sharks at surfside. I was there all day Friday and Saturday and did the same thing you did. I only got one run which was Friday about 10:30. The shark took off like a rocket and then spit the hook. 


I don't know what the deal was down there. It seemed like it was perfect conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I didn't catch Siht but heard reports of 3 people geting more thatn 10 sharks each this weekend.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I didn't catch Siht but heard reports of 3 people geting more thatn 10 sharks each this weekend.


Yea same we decided to try surf side for once since we always fish bolivar well that was the wrong choice lol 
Guys we know caught over 15 sharks in one day in bolivar.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Also had about 3 boats run so close to shore they cut two of our lines i dont see how he missed the rest


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Surfside was slow compared to other places. I fished for trout Friday with lots of bait and perfect condition. I didn't even get a bite.


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

One 18" trout at 6pm fri. Started at 4pm with live shrimp going untouched for 1 1/2 hours at the Surfside free beach. Enjoyed the beautiful conditions with my wife. Mirrodine got the hook up. Seemed to trout in the area feeding on very small bait.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder if people fishing through the night had more luck. Could it be that the full moon had the sharks feeding at night?


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

I fished out there Friday, the conditions seemed ideal. Flat, clear, tons of bait fish, birds working all around, but I couldn't lose a shrimp... I had to go into work Friday morning, so I didnt get out there until 10AM, then I needed to leave around 3PM (not ideal fishing times by any means, but it was the only time I was going to get a chance to go this weekend so I gave it shot). 

You could not have flown a kite out there if you wanted to. No sure when the next calm day like that will be.. forecast is showing your standard 15+MPH for the rest of the week.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My son and I fished most of the day Friday and all day Saturday with a variety of bait and I only got 1 gaftop.
Seemed like perfect conditions. My son was pretty bummed but we did have fun at the gathering.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

I fished surfside Saturday too. Tons of mullet in surf. I got skunked. But I did have a 36" red cruise by me in wade gut. About knee deep water. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

This weekend at Surfside was Crazy. THe surf looked Great, the birds were working, the bait was jumping but no bites. I fished for hours and no bites. I saw the 2 cool guys having a party but it was a little late on saturday. I met some Shark Fisherman who had their lines out but didn't catch anything either. It was still fun to be out there. Tight Lines!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Same deal here. Frustrating. We had a pickup right at dusk on a 3 lb stingray wing, thought we were on after all the hours of work. but it only pulled for what seemed longer but was 2 seconds. Probably a ray seeing what they taste like..


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Water movement=fish feeding. The current was incredibly slack Friday, so much that the junk kicked up by the shrimpers was just hanging around 8 miles out. Now that the wind is blowing and the current is moving, the bite should pick up.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Even offshore had a weird bite. Full moon and lack of current I believe was the issue.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

We decided to try an fish a mile or 2 offshore with the kayaks while the other half of group managed shark rods. Plenty of bait was out their saw huge cow nose rays about 3/4 mile out just hanging out close to the surface threw a few spoons in a area of birds working and still nothing tried shrimp still nothing still a amazing day on water tho other than all the boats cutting close to shore and running our lines over


----------

